# Sticky  Corrado Junk Yard Find Thread



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

After Frank's spotting of Corrado's in junk yards and talking with Louis, this can become the spot to update where cars are and the condition/pictures of them. That way if those picking parts are not pulling everything off them then perhaps others can get to them and get as many parts back into the marketplace/storage units prior to them getting crushed.

Please list the junk yard location/contact info if possible.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

http://www.middlegeorgiaautosalvage.com


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

http://www.northernvirginiaautorecycling.com


----------



## Tommy D (Oct 10, 2000)

Is there anything good left on that silver one in VA?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Damn that silver G60 looks like it could be saved or lots of good parts.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

It was all there for the most part when I left it and posted pictures up. Now the race is on for jackals


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Should I be upset that many of these junkyard cars look better than the one I'm driving?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

theprf said:


> Should I be upset that many of these junkyard cars look better than the one I'm driving?


----------



## Supra_Corrado (Oct 27, 2016)

G60ING said:


> http://www.northernvirginiaautorecycling.com


Very nice. Thank you, only 20min from me. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## 89isluv (Oct 30, 2008)

Supra_Corrado said:


> Very nice. Thank you, only 20min from me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Did you check that car out?


----------



## Supra_Corrado (Oct 27, 2016)

89isluv said:


> Did you check that car out?


I did, I got the rear calipers to replace my frozen set. I got there right before they closed so they only allowed me 20min but I saw enough to know that it still has a lot of good stuff. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Supra_Corrado (Oct 27, 2016)

theprf said:


> Should I be upset that many of these junkyard cars look better than the one I'm driving?


 no worries, I feel the exact same way. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## 89isluv (Oct 30, 2008)

Supra_Corrado said:


> I did, I got the rear calipers to replace my frozen set. I got there right before they closed so they only allowed me 20min but I saw enough to know that it still has a lot of good stuff.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Was the front bumper still there? Did it look salvageable?


----------



## Supra_Corrado (Oct 27, 2016)

89isluv said:


> Was the front bumper still there? Did it look salvageable?


The front bumper was still there. I think I remember seeing a few paint cracks but the bumper itself was perfectly sound.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## 89isluv (Oct 30, 2008)

Awesome! Where is it Located? I am in Roanoke VA. I just got A Corrado and the Fog Lights are covered over on my bumper.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

The car is in Lorton VA. Here is what the car looked like the other day.

















If you are willing to work for it there is a stainless techtonics exhaust on this VR6:

















Ask for prices before pulling the parts. It’s one of my least favorite pull a parts.


----------



## Supra_Corrado (Oct 27, 2016)

89isluv said:


> Awesome! Where is it Located? I am in Roanoke VA. I just got A Corrado and the Fog Lights are covered over on my bumper.


Damn bro, that's gonna be a hike. Google says it's about 3hours and 40min away from you. 

10212 Richmond Hwy.
Lorton, VA 22079

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## 89isluv (Oct 30, 2008)

Damn.... That is a drive. would love to have that exhaust too though.


----------



## Supra_Corrado (Oct 27, 2016)

89isluv said:


> Damn.... That is a drive. would love to have that exhaust too though.


If you get both and maybe some small odds and end then it'll be worth it man. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## 89isluv (Oct 30, 2008)

True that


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Long gone


----------



## Supra_Corrado (Oct 27, 2016)

G60ING said:


> The car still has a good amount of parts and people pulling parts have been respectful of those that come after them. So far the major things pulled:
> Rear calipers
> Sunroof
> Spoiler assembly
> ...


When I went the steering wheel and cluster were still there. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I can’t remember if they were there or not. I was there on Saturday.

It’s a grey/white interior.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

You didn't pull the charger just for the heck of it?


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

sdezego said:


> You didn't pull the charger just for the heck of it?


Tell them it's an alternator LOL


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Not enough time, besides I’d crack it open in the yard to look for a good displacer. In a month I’m moving up there and won’t let it go too long before I pull it.


----------



## gnaget (Sep 13, 2000)

Does this Corrado in Lorton possibly still have the "clamshell" around the steering wheel?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

gnaget said:


> Does this Corrado in Lorton possibly still have the "clamshell" around the steering wheel?


No idea, probably not, just buy a new one from classic parts. That’s the best source. No broken plastic.


----------



## Jambo4 (Jun 22, 2018)

Bw dismantlers in Roseville, CA has a yellow g60 for parts. I took the rear speaker trays, center console temp controller, and a switch or two. Drivers door card was gone, handles gone, front seats were in ok condition and were still there. Wing and quite a bit was still there. Assuming the engine is still there, grille, fogs, and headlights, hood all was there

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## VandyMan (Jun 9, 2007)

*Got a 1991 Corrado G60 I'm parting with (Northern California)*

I'd like it to be someone's project car, but if not that, then a parts car.
https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/d/corrado-g60-lots-of-upgrades/6730619401.html

If any of you guys are interested in buying it whole then contact me. Would love an enthusiast to take her and giver her new life or to use the parts to keep other Corrado's on the street.

Vandy


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

That car is clean, even the left hip bolster is good. That one needs a transmission swap and a respray. Auto G60s usually have good chargers. 

Haven’t seen gruven in a while


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VandyMan (Jun 9, 2007)

Yeah, car has been well taken care of. I went looking for a transmission for her and found a cherry 93 SLC manual tranny so.
It's the new interior, different engine and transmission, so not much I can pull off of this one and it's taking up room in my driveway.

So if you know someone in the northern California region that wants her, send them the link, I got AAA plus and can do 100mile tow for free.
I just want it to go to some use. Either fixed up or used to bring life to other cars that need parts.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2006)

SOCAL:
Santa Fe Springs CA (LKQ) Black 93 SLC auto trans.

engine/trans still there on 11-25-18 the rest is picked over pretty well


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> SOCAL:
> Santa Fe Springs CA (LKQ) Black 93 SLC auto trans.
> 
> engine/trans still there on 11-25-18 the rest is picked over pretty well


The engine and transmission was still there before Christmas.


----------



## VandyMan (Jun 9, 2007)

Posting it hear because I'm in the SF Bay Area and if someone is looking for a parts car, this is def one.

What I really need is advice. 

I’ve tried to sell my 1991 g60 with a bad auto trans for a couple months to a person who wants a project car. Got lots of bites but no takers. 

No rust and engine and g60 are solid and lots of quality work and minor upgrades but needs a trans, pass side window broken, paint, and a lot of TLC items you’d expect of a 28yo car. 

I got to get rid of her as we are moving. 

So what to do? 
Parting out isn’t an option. I don’t have months to let people show up and pick and pull in my driveway. 

I was thinking of pulling the easy/most valuable items then calling a wrecker to take the rest. 

Thoughts?






Here is what it has:
- headlights are European e-code, upgraded to Xenon, have overkill wiring and relays, 
- alternator has adjustable voltage regulator
- Koni adjustable shocks and Bilstein springs
- Stainless steel brake lines
- Upgraded rotors
- Samco silicone hoses
- Heater core repaired (under VW recall)
- shock tower braces
- Additional 2 guage positive wires and negative grounds.
- Adjustable cam sprockets with sport CAM
- New metal headgasket
- Pushbutton start (using Honda S2000 lighted switch)
- replaced hood release cable with a high strength braided steel cable
- Rebuilt G60 putting out plenty of boost (engine felt better than a VR6 and could take my budding in his 1998 Corvette off the line to 60 all day long).- and tons of little touches because I planned to keep the care forever.


----------



## mattrip (Sep 5, 2005)

Looks like a non-ABS booster and master cylinder under the car. If it has the non-ABS bracket for a manual that would be a good find for someone doing the swap. :thumbup:


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

That silver car has been crushed


----------



## c3k (May 1, 2006)

G60ING said:


> That silver car has been crushed


Yikes that was quick.


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

Crushed 
I have the drivers door and the engine from it, Keeping mine alive.


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

@ jimweis is the yard you saw that rado at, one of the Harry's U-pull its?

I miss going to the Harry's yards in Pennsylvania. usually had a bunch of stuff I needed with set prices.


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

VR Vote said:


> @ jimweis is the yard you saw that rado at, one of the Harry's U-pull its?
> 
> I miss going to the Harry's yards in Pennsylvania. usually had a bunch of stuff I needed with set prices.


Baughman's You Pull It, York


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

If anyone happens to come upon a Corrado with the right front fender, door and rear quarter rubber trim in good condition, can you grab them for me please? I'll pay you and for shipping to 94502.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Row1Rich said:


> If anyone happens to come upon a Corrado with the right front fender, door and rear quarter rubber trim in good condition, can you grab them for me please? I'll pay you and for shipping to 94502.


G60 or VR6 since they are different? I may have if you still need.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

sdezego said:


> G60 or VR6 since they are different? I may have if you still need.


Good question, I don't know for sure, I'm new to the Corrado world. I ordered a couple from VWHeritage in the UK, the listing didn't distinguish between G60 & VR6.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Row1Rich said:


> Good question, I don't know for sure, I'm new to the Corrado world. I ordered a couple from VWHeritage in the UK, the listing didn't distinguish between G60 & VR6.


The Difference is the width and thickness. They are the same length and are interchangeable but very visibly different. Although, you can't be on both sides of the car at once 

ok, LMK if it doesn;t work out as I had both sets at one point. I know I sold pieces to the VR and the G60 set and would need to dig out what I have to sort through.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

sdezego said:


> The Difference is the width and thickness. They are the same length and are interchangeable but very visibly different. Although, you can't be on both sides of the car at once
> 
> ok, LMK if it doesn;t work out as I had both sets at one point. I know I sold pieces to the VR and the G60 set and would need to dig out what I have to sort through.


Ok, in that case I guess I should wait until I receive the new ones from the UK. They had 4 of the 6 pieces, only the right door and front fender aren't avail new.

Anyone know of a German site I could look for some new ones?


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Row1Rich said:


> Ok, in that case I guess I should wait until I receive the new ones from the UK. They had 4 of the 6 pieces, only the right door and front fender aren't avail new.
> 
> Anyone know of a German site I could look for some new ones?


I would post up in the regular Corrado Forum and Ask. I just happened to peer up in this thread but usually don;t visit it. You may get more traction there.


----------



## DrewryMedia (Sep 28, 2010)

G60ING said:


> The car is in Lorton VA. Here is what the car looked like the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Right about now, I could use a nice VR6 or R32 Corrado in good condition. Or even a Corrado with a Porsche engine in it..


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

LKQ Pick and Pull in Jessup MD:


----------



## Munchenator79 (Nov 16, 2017)

Does anyone know where I can get my hands on some window scrapers?! In desperate need. Thanks.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Auto Parts U Pull in Shelby, NC. It's a g60 car that was swapped to vr6 at some point.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Stafford VA www.pickapartva.com


----------



## MySunRoofWorks (Aug 2, 2000)

G60ING said:


> The car still has a good amount of parts and people pulling parts have been respectful of those that come after them. So far the major things pulled:
> Rear calipers
> Sunroof
> Spoiler assembly
> ...





Supra_Corrado said:


> When I went the steering wheel and cluster were still there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Any chance the rain gutter rubber was still there and in good shape? Mine are trashed, surprise surprise...


----------



## Usmcgonzo (Nov 18, 2020)

TheDeckMan said:


> After Frank's spotting of Corrado's in junk yards and talking with Louis, this can become the spot to update where cars are and the condition/pictures of them. That way if those picking parts are not pulling everything off them then perhaps others can get to them and get as many parts back into the marketplace/storage units prior to them getting crushed.
> 
> Please list the junk yard location/contact info if possible.


ISO beige interior parts to convert my VR6 from red dot to beige. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Usmcgonzo said:


> ISO beige interior parts to convert my VR6 from red dot to beige. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Getting beige interior parts is a challenge, I have a couple friends with that interior and they scoop up good pieces when they can. Might be easiest to just buy a parts car. Take what you want or swap the two cars and then sell the parts car or part it out.


----------



## Usmcgonzo (Nov 18, 2020)

G60ING said:


> Getting beige interior parts is a challenge, I have a couple friends with that interior and they scoop up good pieces when they can. Might be easiest to just buy a parts car. Take what you want or swap the two cars and then sell the parts car or part it out.


Thank you. Yeah, that seems sensible enough. I would love to find a storm parts car just for interior parts, but I haven't seen any of those. Any leads? Thanks again.


----------



## 94 SLC Storm (Sep 30, 2013)

G60ING said:


> Middle Georgia Auto Salvage | Your Auto Salvage and Auto Parts Specialist


It should be illegal for that Corrado to be in a junkyard! If it's undrivable well then it should be parted out especially those tail lights! There's over a thousands dollars worth of parts on that car never mind the engine alone! What a shame for it to rot to the ground!


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Looks like I need that condenser, haha. I may have to contact them and see if they'll ship it, if they even still have it...


----------



## vencap (Jan 7, 2021)

I'm looking for an SLC hood. My new-to-me '90 Corrado G60 with a hail damaged SLC hood needs a refresh! Color doesn't matter as it will hit paint next... If anyone has a lead or wants to swap their good hood for one with some hail damage + cash -- please PM me.

My existing hood


----------



## SirJW (Feb 16, 2013)

This is not my sale but I thought I'd share. 
It's a donation site auction in Orange, CA. 









1990 Volkswagen Corrado | eBay


PLEASE READ THE ENTIRE LISTING BEFORE PLACING A BID. BY PLACING A BID ON ANY ITEM WE ARE TRUSTING YOU HAVE READ ANY AND ALL INFORMATION CONTAINED WITHIN. THIS VEHICLE IS LOCATED IN CALIFORNIA. YOU WILL BE RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY AND ALL SHIPPING COSTS AND ARRANGEMENTS PRIOR TO THE END OF THE...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Houpty GT (Feb 23, 2011)

1992 G60 in North Charleston, South Carolina. I took some good pictures last week but am having problems with the phone uploading to my computer. There is not much left and the hood has a bend in it. 1992 Volkswagen Corrado Used Auto Parts | Charleston (lkqpickyourpart.com)


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

Was looking for some Corrados in the San Diego area and found this G60 up in Ontario, CA. I've not seen it personally and it's been on the lot for a few weeks.


----------



## Tbo3 (Jun 18, 2020)

Not close to me so I haven’t seen this in person, but might contain a few usable parts. From the shape of the hood and year, appears to be a g60…

Found via Row52.com


----------



## Ivn5 (Jun 21, 2021)

sppp depressing seeing these car in this condition


----------



## Xionatioti (Jun 30, 2021)

Wish there was a Canadian site like that!


----------



## Tbo3 (Jun 18, 2020)

Tbo3 said:


> Not close to me so I haven’t seen this in person, but might contain a few usable parts. From the shape of the hood and year, appears to be a g60…
> 
> Found via Row52.com


Another one in St Louis...









Found via Row52.com in St Louis


----------



## benster82 (Apr 17, 2017)

Tbo3 said:


> Another one in St Louis...
> View attachment 103701
> 
> 
> Found via Row52.com in St Louis


An update on this one since I took a few hours drive to see it yesterday. Most of the interior was already gutted when I got there, but the dashboard itself is still there, albeit a bit warped. Most of the body panels are still on the car and appear to be in pretty decent shape, so anybody that needs body panels will find good, clean ones to use. I took the hood, but the core support and hood latch assembly was still in. Somebody felt the need to smash in the hood and core support even though the hood latch assembly was still in fully working order  

The rear hatch is still on there with the glass, spoiler motor assembly, and license plate holder still attached, no spoiler or rear lights though. I took the rear bumper, but the front bumper is still there and looks almost exactly like it does in the picture, minus the fogs, turns, reflectors, and mounting brackets.

The glass on the driver's side quarter is still there, but some moron smashed the glass on both doors and the windshield is toast.

In terms of what's left in the engine bay, it's basically completely gutted. The only items left in there off the top of my head was the hydraulic fluid reservoir, the A/C compressor, and the engine block.


----------



## Tbo3 (Jun 18, 2020)

Thanks for the excellent report, wish I lived closer. Glad it had something of value for ya.

So sad to hear about the damage, especially the unique window glass. Always makes me sad to see that someone hacked it up. If they could just stay the way shown in the photo.


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

PursuitOfCorrado said:


> Was looking for some Corrados in the San Diego area and found this G60 up in Ontario, CA. I've not seen it personally and it's been on the lot for a few weeks.


I once knew a guy in the Corrado community based in San Diego who drove a white G60 with no sun roof. It was a rarity. That was 15-18 years ago. I would not be surprised if this was his car.


----------



## T~Roc (Nov 18, 2015)

lnoriel said:


> I once knew a guy in the Corrado community based in San Diego who drove a white G60 with no sun roof. It was a rarity. That was 15-18 years ago. I would not be surprised if this was his car.


Slicktops ARE rare. I have a Euro-spec (from Japan) G60 without a sunroof.
Much more headspace for us taller folk


----------



## Houpty GT (Feb 23, 2011)

T~Roc said:


> Slicktops ARE rare. I have a Euro-spec (from Japan) G60 without a sunroof.
> Much more headspace for us taller folk


Not necessarily. I have opened the sunroof, raised my seat and driven the car with my head sticking out the sunroof.


----------



## steve.cage (3 mo ago)

In Alberta Canada
a '89 Corrado shell with all the documents (from Germany, so released a year sooner)
Not mine, would pick it up if it were a little closer








Club Vee-Dub | 1989 Volkswagen Corrado shell imported from Germany 🇩🇪


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

At LKQ Baltimore Erdman no I’m not going back to get any of the parts. Lots of goodies left for the other locals.

Eurosport front and rear bars, bilstien sports, Techtonics exhaust and many other parts.


----------



## Tommy D (Oct 10, 2000)

G60ING said:


> At LKQ Baltimore Erdman no I’m not going back to get any of the parts. Lots of goodies left for the other locals.
> 
> Eurosport front and rear bars, bilstien sports, Techtonics exhaust and many other parts.



How did the interior look in that car?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Tommy D said:


> How did the interior look in that car?


Somewhat complete, better looking than the exterior.


----------



## Jmacs (Aug 26, 2009)

I grabbed the SLC hood, fogs, a few switches, etc.

There is a bare G60 front bumper (with lip), rear bumper, a nearly complete black leather interior. (very decent shape). Complete G60 motor. (sans Frank's Charger), complete tail light set, trim, etc.
All very usable.


----------



## Houpty GT (Feb 23, 2011)

=


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

Jmacs said:


> I grabbed the SLC hood, fogs, a few switches, etc.
> 
> There is a bare G60 front bumper (with lip), rear bumper, a nearly complete black leather interior. (very decent shape). Complete G60 motor. (sans Frank's Charger), complete tail light set, trim, etc.
> All very usable.
> ...





G60ING said:


> At LKQ Baltimore Erdman no I’m not going back to get any of the parts. Lots of goodies left for the other locals.
> 
> Eurosport front and rear bars, bilstien sports, Techtonics exhaust and many other parts.


SCORE!!!!! 

Great find!


----------



## madchestermonkey (Feb 1, 2006)

Damn, I’ll be up that way in mid January , hopefully there will be some things left


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

Not a junk yard but someone in the San Jose CA area parting out a G60. It appears he still has the GLader for sale









Parting out my 1990 corrado g60 : Buy, Sell & Trade Forum : VW Corrado World


Hello I live in California, the Bay Area I am sadly parting out my corrado. Please feel free to txt me at 4096801202 for any questions




www.corradoworld.com


----------



## Tommy D (Oct 10, 2000)

I went and got a few misc parts from the g60 at LKQ Baltimore Erdman Ave today. Meet a fellow g60 owner who was also getting some parts. Judging by this yards inventory dates, this car will only be around for a few more days before it is crushed. 
There is still plenty of parts left on this, nearly complete g60 engine with a larger port cylinder head (minus the g60 charger, alt, distributor and injectors) Transmission in place, but had the 5th gear removed. Sunroof (steel) was still there. Spoiler mechanism with cut wire harness was in the trunk.


----------



## madchestermonkey (Feb 1, 2006)

Glad some folks got some parts off it, Its not on the website any more which I take to mean its met the crusher. Next Sunday I will be up that way so I was hoping, Oh well


----------

